# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De pil

## meiss

ik wil binnenkort aan de pil, alleen ik hoor van veel mensen slechte dingen erover.
je komt er ontzettend van aan, en ik ben al best stevig, en ik wil echt NIET nog meer aankomen! :Frown: 
en beschermt de pil echt heel geod tegen zwangerschap?
mijn vriend en ik hebben allebei geen soa
Maar kan je als je aan de pil bent ook zonder condoom vrijen?
En als hij dan in me komt, heb ik dan echt echt echt geen kans om zwanger te worden?
Is de pil echt zo goed, dat het gewoon zonder condoom kan?
Ik hoorde ook dat je een pil heb die heet Yasmine ofzo? :Confused: 
en die is goed tegen puistjes, en als je altijd erge last hebt van menstruatiepijn, en je komt er niet van aan.
Kan dat kloppen, dat die pil er is?
En sommige meiden hebben een 'lichte' of 'zware' pil.. waar hangt het vanaf of je een lichte of zware pil nodig hebt?

ik hoop dat iemand mijn vragen kan beantwoorden!

alvast bedankt,

gr. Meiss

----------


## meiss

Iemand??  :Frown:

----------


## becky

Er bestaat idd een pil die yasmine heet. En er bestaan zware en lichte pillen. De huisarts beslist welke pil je precies krijgt, maar sommige huisartsen willen dat je eerst naar de gynaecoloog gaat en dan beslist deze welke pil het beste is voor jou. De pil is redelijk safe, maar je moet het wel juist innemen en zeker niet vergeten. Maar als je diarree hebt of bij bepaalde antibiotica kan de werking van de pil verloren gaan, dus daar moet je wel voor opletten. Maar dat staat allemaal goed uitgelegd in de bijsluiter.

----------


## Riekepiek

Hallo !

Ik heb mijn pil gewoon gekregen via de huisarts. Niet via een gyneacoloog ofzo. 
Wat die pil betreft, die yasmine, daar weet ik niks van af.
Wat betreft die 'bijwerkingen': ze zeggen inderdaad dat je er dikker van word maar dat valt reuze mee hoor! Als je maar gewoon goed en gezond blijft eten. Door de pil wil je weleens naar iets lekkers willen grijpen: maar doe het niet! Ik ben zelf ook behoorlijk stevig maar ik ben niet aangekomen door de pil. 
En het hielp bij mij zeker bij mijn menstruatieklachten: Ik heb er totaal geen last meer van! 

Sterkte ermee!

Grtjs, 
Riekepiek

----------


## Agnes574

De yasmine is een lichte pil die idd helpt tegen puistjes!
De Diane35 is een zwaardere pil die ook helpt bij puistjes...
De Yasmine is een moderne en betrouwbare pil...dus een goede keuze lijkt mij!!
Voor alle info over de Yasmine...kijk op www.kiesbeter.nl>zoek op medicijn> yasmine
Daar vind je dan de hele bijsluiter!!
Ook kun je zoeken op de site van Schering...de maker van yasmine!

----------


## meiss

maar kan je wel zonder condoom doen, als je aan de pil bent,en je geen fouten maakt? zoals het vergeten enz?

x

----------


## anoniempje87

hoi,

Je kan het gewoon zonder condoom doen hoor. 
Tenzij je hem dus vergeten bent ofzo.
Je krijgt via de huisarts trouwens meestal
standaar de microgynon 30 volgens mij.
Je moet maar ff google-en daarop want
dan krijg je ook de bijsluiter. Daarin staat
precies wat je moet doen als je hem vergeet enzo.

Groetjes

----------


## Nikky278

Dat zou ik niet zomaar willen zeggen. Je kunt het op zich wel zonder condoom doen, maar de pil beschermt niet tegen soa's en je bent niet 100 % tegen zwangerschap beschermd... De pil geeft geloof ik iets van 99 % zekerheid. Dus de kans is wel erg klein, maar hij is er wel.
Wees dus altijd voorzichtig.

Xx

----------

